# Got a plow and truck that's too big for me



## vtplowguy (Jan 4, 2010)

So I have a 1995 Dodge ram with an 8' Diamond plow on it.

The plow is in great shape, I think its a 2004 with hardly any rust.

The truck is in worse shape, 130.000 miles and only good for the driveway. Its also an extended cab and a bit too long to maneuver.

I want to plow just my own drive. Parking area + about 100 yard gravel drive that is a little steep in places.

Should I keep the plow and put on something else? Get myself a 1/2 ton or wrangler set up with a plastic plow?

Ideas?


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

If you don't need the truck for anything else the rest of the year and don't mind having something smaller or a jeep, go for it. 

Get a little 4x4 ranger or jeep or even a 1/2 ton shortbed or something and put a little 6.5 foot plow on it and roll out! wesport


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

If you already ownt eh plow though it would make more sense to buy a truck that the plow will fit, unless you really want to spend some extra money. Of course you will be able to sell the current set up.. All in what you do with the vehicle the rest of the year. Jeep with a plow would be perfect but will that work the rest of the year for you?


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

I feel your pain.

I'm s small squirt, and I could hardly see over the hood of my 76 D200 3/4ton Powerwagon. It scared the heck out of me to plow with it. I never really knew where the plow was at... it was obscured by the hood. I found out the flags on the plow didn't help me a whole lot to gain confidence.

About a year ago I purchased a '93 FWD Ranger with manual hubs. It's the perfect size for my 300ft driveway and 1200sqft parking area. It's quite maneuverable and does the job nicely. I didn't need a huge plow, so I opted for a Snowsport. It's light enough to not burden down the front end.

Prior to using the Powerwagon, I used a Craftsman Lt1000 Lawn tractor with a 48" plow, wheel weights and chains. It worked fine except when I'd get 3' and 4' drifts. Then there wasn't enough power to hardly make a dent. If there were no drifts, it worked fine and I was grateful to have it. Of the 8 years I used it, I was only stuck once and had to shovel a path through the drifts and the path with the tractor. But, the downside... it was cold and wet and took a whole long time. 

I love raising the garage door with one button, driving out the Ranger and in 10 minutes of plowing, I'm done... warm and dry.


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

My father used to have a 78-80 ? Dodge D50 4WD with a 6 1/2' Meyers plow. That truck was probably the best truck for plowing driveways as it was very easy to maneuver in tight driveways and it was fun to plow with. I have plowed with a Ford F-150, Dodge 2500 Ram and now a GMC 2500. Even though I love the weight of the 3/4 ton as I feel it makes all the differents in the world having the extra weight, I still enjoyed and had more fun with the Dodge D50. We did put four large cement blocks in the bed for weight when plowing with the D50. 

Curt.


----------



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

ill trade you my s10 with a 7 ft plow its 98 in nice cond


----------



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

where you from?
ill trade or sell you my truck
let me know message me


----------



## vtplowguy (Jan 4, 2010)

PM'ed you Tirioloservices

Another complication is that there are no local dealers for Diamond. I bet it would be troublesome to get parts to install on a different vehicle.


----------



## vtplowguy (Jan 4, 2010)

Meh, couldn't seem to PM you.

I am in Strafford, VT - 3 hours from Waterbury, CT. Email me at contact[at]compassdesigns.net


----------



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

*heres my contact*

[email protected]


----------



## vtplowguy (Jan 4, 2010)

Its a Meyer DAG 7.5 - Aggressor Bottom-Trip Steel Plow


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

If you're just doing your driveway you could put your 8' plow on a 1/2 ton short bed. We ran an old Meyer C-8 on an '85 Dodge 1/2 ton regular cab short bed for years in the Colorado high country, no trouble. Even used it commercially.


----------



## vtplowguy (Jan 4, 2010)

Really?

When I spoke to the MEyer dealer - he said you would not be able to get a fitting kit (I guess the push plates?) for anything that wasn't legal....


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

That might be the case for newer rigs, but back in the old days the frame was the same from the 1/2 up to the 1 ton. How many dealers have you checked with? They will tell you that because you're not supposed to put an 8' blade on a 1/2 ton pickup, but I'm reasonably sure it can be done. Maybe see if you can get some measurements. As long as the plow you have lines up with the undermount that goes with whatever truck you are thinking of getting, you're set.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not all that Dodge savvy, but would you be able to install everything from that truck on to a 1500 regular cab shortbed? I know a few guys with rc/sb setups and they love 'em for tight spots. Also, just to point something out, that is a 7.5' blade, not an 8'.


----------

